# D-loop Turning - Help See pic



## mike8937 (Jan 30, 2010)

put a new loop on and tighten it up a lot more than the this one was. also i think tying knots on opposite sides helps this(the loop will be on one side of the string on the top and the other side on the bottom)


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

What he said!! I think, looking at the picture (not clear) but it looks as if your knots are tied the same side. The burn ball should be opposite each side of the string.


----------



## mh2508 (Jul 29, 2005)

nope they are tied oppisite and are tight, hard to move by hand.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 4, 2008)

try going opposit with you nots if top is on left then put it on right and the bottom on the opposit it looks like they are opposit but try swopping sides and then still tight


----------



## Chris Morton (Apr 4, 2008)

Wet your D-loop material with water or spit before you tighten. You will probably get better knots, tighter, less likely to rotate afterwards.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Put a drop of glue on the knots and let dry. Will not slip again.


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

*loose loop*

is your serving good under the loop where it is tied in.mine was doing the same thing and my serving was pulled apart.i reserved it and the problem is solved.


----------



## mh2508 (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks for tips I will give em a try


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

What loop material did you use? I only use the bcy, gives tight loops. The cheap stuff from wal-crap or whereever, i can't make stay tight.
Final step in d-loop installation is to put a wet rag in the microwave and get it HOT! Use kitchen tongs or something to handle HOT rag and wrap it around the loop, remove after 30 seconds. Put the bow aside and let dry. Shrink fit.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

I always wax all my loops as wells as servings. The beeswax helps a lot to lock in the ends.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

nag said:


> I always wax all my loops as wells as servings. The beeswax helps a lot to lock in the ends.



I do the same thing as nag. Once my d-loop is tied in, I put a bit of string wax on the knots, then using a heat gun I melt the wax being careful not to put too much heat on the string. They stay pretty tight after that


----------



## mh2508 (Jul 29, 2005)

*dloop*

Well I installed a new one this weekend, Basically all I did was reverse the knots from what they were. All seems to be good for now. Thanks for help


----------



## Relentless (Jul 20, 2007)

is the peep still in line with the loop?? if so, it's the string stretching. Buy a good string and it'll quit if thats the case


----------



## mh2508 (Jul 29, 2005)

No the peep and string stay perfect, just had a problem of the loop turning. You would think it would but it was!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Chris Morton said:


> Wet your D-loop material with water or spit before you tighten. You will probably get better knots, tighter, less likely to rotate afterwards.


nah wax the ends then when you tie the knots theres no friction and it cinches down UBER tight


----------



## Rick Chace (May 16, 2003)

*What is the string type is it a class A string maker*

What is the string type? is it a class A maker? made with current qulity string 450 x or 8125? If not you may fight this for a long time get a good string and your problems most likely will be sloved.


----------



## Rick Chace (May 16, 2003)

*What is the string type is it a class A string maker*

What is the string type? is it a class A maker? made with current qulity string 450 x or 8125? If not you may fight this for a long time get a good string and your problems most likely will be sloved.


----------



## mh2508 (Jul 29, 2005)

*Material*

not real sure but here is a pic of what I have been using. I get it from our local archery shop and they are large size shop that sells and puts together alot of bows.


----------

